# The Day After Thanksgiving



## mackiecape (Mar 16, 2011)

This was taken on Cape Cod the day after Thanksgiving. The photo is of my grand daughters wearing the "Sea Star" sweaters that I made for them. I am proud of the girls and the sweaters


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

I also have 5 grand daughters....but haven't tried a project quite this big. VERY NICE indeed. The sweaters are super great and the girls are adorable..every one!


----------



## katrinka (Sep 27, 2011)

Let me be the first to call all of you *Super Stars*. Sorry, couldn't resist. Beeeauuutiful!
kat


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful children AND sweaters!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Your GD's are beautiful and I love the sweaters.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Those girls are just beautiful - each and every one of them. 5 GD's! What a blessing. I admire your talent VERY much. The sweaters are fabulous and so are you for such a big undertaking. That's a lot of knitting!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

The girls are beautiful and your sweaters are awesome. What I can't believe is that all five of them fit perfectly! Congratulations on a superb job.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Very beautiful children and sweaters,how do you get them to stay still?We have trouble photographing two!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful girls... and obviously proud of their matching sweaters!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

gorgeous grand daughters and gorgeous sweaters. :thumbup:


----------



## Lala (Apr 5, 2011)

Dear Mackiecape, 

How proud you must be; wonderful sweaters and smiling, happy, healthy looking GDs. Wonderful! 

Love and Happy knitting, 

Lala


----------



## grandmas hands (Apr 12, 2011)

Beside the fact that the knitting is beautiful as well as the girls, your photograph could easily win a prize. It could be used as an ad for the sweater pattern in a knitting magazine! All you colours are well coordinated and I bet they are the girls favorite. I wish I could say I did that project. What a blessing. PAM


----------



## CraftyHorse (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters & granddaughters


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

those are great sweaters are some very sweet looking girls! WTG grandma!!


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

That is something to be truly thankful for... the love that went into the sweaters and the lovely ones wearing them. A beautiful sight.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Beautiful girls and sweaters. Great job with wonderful colors. Such a aweet picture


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Beautiful! Girls and sweaters.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Talk about a great Thanksgiving.... Beautiful girls, beautiful location, beautiful picture and absolutely fantastic sweaters. What a *GREAT* pattern and so right for the Cape... You did a fabulouse job. The colors are wonderful and they all fit perfectly. Congrats Grandma...


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Gorgeous, both the girls and the sweaters!


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh, those girls and sweaters are adorable. You are truly blessed with them and talent.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful girls and sweaters. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knit one crochet too (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow!!! Great job!


----------



## breezy622 (Oct 4, 2011)

grandmas hands said:


> Beside the fact that the knitting is beautiful as well as the girls, your photograph could easily win a prize. It could be used as an ad for the sweater pattern in a knitting magazine! All you colours are well coordinated and I bet they are the girls favorite. I wish I could say I did that project. What a blessing. PAM


I second what she said!!! :thumbup:


----------



## habet (Apr 12, 2011)

what a special picture. The sweater look and fit good and the girls are great models


----------



## Sassycrafty1 (Oct 10, 2011)

You have such beautiful granddaughters, they are lucky to have a grandmother like you to have knitted them there beautiful star sweaters, You done a wonderful job on them.


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

Lovely sweaters and cute girls.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

They are all gorgeous - both the sweaters and the girls - love the photo - great !


----------



## 1sexygramma (Nov 28, 2011)

OMG!! They are adorable and so are the sweaters. i have been looking for a roll neck sweater pattern like that. Is it available online?? I have 3 grandchildren with twins on the way in March and I want to get started for spring. Thanks for sharing your amazing pic!!


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

What beautiful little girls, and beautiful sweaters. Thanks for posting.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

Adorable girls and beautiful sweaters! They look like a magazine ad! Great job!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

The sweaters look beautiful on, you must be so proud of your granddaughters they all look so cute.


----------



## Ramune (Sep 16, 2011)

Beatiful girls, great sweaters. What a lovely photo, you should frame it.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

you should be proud beautiful grandaughters,beautiful sweaters,beautiful work


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

how lovely! a gorgeous little bunch of GDs in those great knits you made for them!!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

You have done absolutely wonderful work on the sweaters, the colors are terrific! Your granddaughters are all beautiful, and lucky to have a grandmother who loves them so much.


----------



## Chocoholic (May 11, 2011)

Lovely granddaughters and lovely sweaters.


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

Absolutely Precious!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## adele02155 (Jan 26, 2011)

OMG...they are all so cute and the sweaters are perfect for them....congrats!!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

How lovely...the girls and the sweaters!


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

mackiecape said:


> This was taken on Cape Cod the day after Thanksgiving. The photo is of my grand daughters wearing the "Sea Star" sweaters that I made for them. I am proud of the girls and the sweaters


So cute,and live the sweaters


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

all of these lil girls are truly beautiful & they wear the sweaters so well..excellent job you did!!!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

beautiful girls! cute sweaters


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

WOW!!! Beautiful work and beautiful girls. No wonder you are so proud!!! HUGS to all!!! GG


----------



## New England Lover (Sep 8, 2011)

Would mind telling me where you found the pattern for this wonderful sweater?
Thanks so much! They are beautiful!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

So cute your grand daughters, and lovely work with the sweaters.


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

A lot of work went into this many sweaters. How long did it take ? Love the picture of Cape Cod


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

How beautiful and amazing! I have 4 nieces and a nephew, but if I tried to make them all matching sweaters the first would have outgrown hers by the time I got the last one done.


----------



## Barbara from Virginia (Oct 25, 2011)

How very precious.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Breathtaking - all of the girls and all of the sweaters!


----------



## golden girl (Jan 26, 2011)

Awesome. Beautiful children. You did a great job on the sweaters. We were in Nags Head, NC for the holidays.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow! such a lucky Grandma to have five beautiful little granddaughter. (I have 4) And what lucky little girls to have such pretty sweaters! My granddaughters are only getting shrugs!


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

I am so amazed they all fit perfectly. You are amazing!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Proud!!! Awesome proud of all your work and those little beauties too!


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful little girls and great work on trhe sweaters


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

Beautiful girls and sweaters. Love the colors too. . How did you ever get five little girls to stand still for a picture? I have hard time getting one or two grand children to stand still two seconds.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful granddaughters. The sweaters are lovely and the colors are perfect. Job well done Grandma!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## sandymac (Nov 20, 2011)

So sweet (girls and sweaters).Sandy


----------



## Chocoholic (May 11, 2011)

suef3711 said:


> A lot of work went into this many sweaters. How long did it take ? Love the picture of Cape Cod


Makes me homesick seeing the picture of the Cape. I am from Taunton, MA. I have spent a lot of time at the Cape. I just love it there.

:thumbup:


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree. You should submit that picture to a kntting magazine or the maker of the yarn you used. It is just beautiful.


----------



## ChatChewSew (Aug 9, 2011)

Your photo is such a treasure! I'd be using it for my Christmas cards this year.


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

Beautiful group of little girls! And the sweaters are adorable too! Good Job, you have been busy :thumbup:


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

I expected to see 2 girls in sweaters but 5? Wow! You certainly have reason to be proud of those beautiful girls and your knitting too!


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Great work and beautiful grand daughters!


----------



## dianejohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

beautiful sweaters and beautiful little girls! what a delight to see them all! very well done!


----------



## Charmaine622 (Nov 14, 2011)

What a wonderful picture and so special! Beautiful children and the sweaters are just so cute! You have created a wonderful memory for you and your grandchildren...so special!


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

Beautiful children!!!!! (and beautiful knitting!)


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

Beautiful children!!!!! (and beautiful knitting!)


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow that is quite an accomplishment.

They are all beautiful-the girls and the sweaters.

SEA


----------



## bakewithease (Oct 31, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL; both the girls and the sweaters! How in the world did you get them all to stand still and smile together?!? An impossible tast in my family!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

What beautyful sweaters on five gorgeous girls. Congrats Gram. Edith


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

WOW! what a great picture and the sweaters are awesome.


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

How special, those sweaters are almost as cute as the granddaughters!


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

The girls are beautiful, the sweaters are as well! There is nothing like the holidays on Cape Cod. I live on the south shore as well. You are very ambitious in making 5 sweaters!!


----------



## bae (May 24, 2011)

What great looking models...The sweaters are really neat...


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Well aren't they just the cutest things in their special sweaters! I agree with grandmashands that the picture is awesome. You are a very ambitious woman.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

How sweet are those lovely young ladies but the sweaters as well. Job well done, for sure!


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

Ohhh, how precious. I just love this picture. And your sweaters are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## LoisDC (Apr 28, 2011)

Wonderful knitting, and wonderful picture. Would make a great Christmas card!


----------



## Krissyb1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Awesome job on the sweaters and your grand-daughters are just beautiful!


----------



## MooseTracks (Jun 27, 2011)

Just adorable. You did a beautiful job on the sweaters.
The picture is great. I could see that hanging in a beautiful frame!
The girls look precious. 
I have 3 granddaughters. Two are teenagers and have their own thing going. But the third one just turned 1 year old.


----------



## debs120254 (Mar 1, 2011)

I'd be SO proud too! Beautiful all around......


----------



## merles2nd (Sep 18, 2011)

mackiecape said:


> This was taken on Cape Cod the day after Thanksgiving. The photo is of my grand daughters wearing the "Sea Star" sweaters that I made for them. I am proud of the girls and the sweaters


Absolutely stunning! I love that you used a green color on all the sweaters to unify them, yet each is individual. Did you knit them on a machine or by hand and can you share the pattern?


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

What a tresure...both grandaughters and sweaters...and I agree with grandma hands, you need to submit your picture to the pattern company, I worry that I use too many superlatives in my comments but I am alwsys in awe of you ladies on this site. Love your work!


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

they look absolutley beautiful, you are very clever .What gorgeous girls,


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm tearing up here! Great job, grandma!


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow - beautiful everything!! Granddaughters, Sweaters and Location - the photo is amazing - a prize winner - congrats on everything!


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

Have a professional blow up this photo and frame it! Just an awesome photo of beautiful children and wonderful sweaters!


----------



## Gracenell (Jul 20, 2011)

Precious....I have four grand daughters, they all live in different states, wish I could see them all together...


----------



## bearland53 (Jul 3, 2011)

wow - you certainly have been busy - great pic


----------



## vickitravels (Aug 7, 2011)

Your fingers must fly to get all those sweaters done at the same time and, the way kids grow, all to still fit! They are incredibly gorgeous (sweaters and granddaughters)!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Could you share the pattern information, please?


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

So adorable - the girls and their sweaters! What a lovely photo to treasure!


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

Such beautiful knitting and a beautiful family! You have made a wonderful memory for these precious girls.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh, how wonderful your girls all look in their adorable sweaters!!! 

I hope you realize how very special it is to:
1. Have all your beautiful girls together in one place for this photo
2. Have created such gorgeous heirlooms for them all to wear. There is Grandma's loved sewn into every stitch.

I'm thinking you have started something here. You'll be knitting new sweaters as new babies arrive (?) or as big sister sweaters are passed down to little sisters, leaving big sisters needing a bigger size! 

Congratulations on your gorgeous family--and those stupendous sweaters!!! I love that they are all in different colors, too.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Absolutely adorable. What lucky little girls to have such a talented Grandma!


----------



## laurie kinnunen (Mar 15, 2011)

You did not only make sweaters........you made memories. You are so blessed.


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

omg to cute great sweaters and beautiful granddaughters


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

What beautiful models in their beautiful sweaters that Grandma made for them! You really do have a beautiful family!!


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters and girls. I have three granddaughters but have not yet knit them all the same sweater. Now that I've seen your, I think I should give it a go.


----------



## AnneH (Jul 7, 2011)

How beautiful! You must be so proud and happy.


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

This is a "forever" photo. Have it blown up and put it on your wall; be proud that you did a gorgeous job. Your granddaughters are adorable!


----------



## kylev53 (Mar 12, 2011)

one word....BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

mackiecape said:


> This was taken on Cape Cod the day after Thanksgiving. The photo is of my grand daughters wearing the "Sea Star" sweaters that I made for them. I am proud of the girls and the sweaters


Oh my gosh, they are so adorable and they look beautiful in the sweaters. Love the colours.


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

I have four grandaughters and I wonder if I could take on such a task. Gorgeous girls and sweaters. Love the star motif.


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

Beautiful, the girls are all darling


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

A real bunch of beauties in pretty attire.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

The sweaters are cute and your models sweet. Are they all sisters?


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Now that's amazing!!! what a wonderful job you did. And what a photo. I would make copies for each family and have it framed for their Christmas present.
Just breath-taking.

You get the GOLD STAR of the day from me.
Linda


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

LBush1144 said:


> Wow! such a lucky Grandma to have five beautiful little granddaughter. (I have 4) And what lucky little girls to have such pretty sweaters and ! My granddaughters are only getting shrugs!


Oh LBush,I agree the girls are beautiful and the sweaters a perfect fit,they make a super picture but don't belittle your shrugs as ONLY.Your girls will be just as proud of them as the girls in the picture Jan


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

What a great idea!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

How nice and I'm sure they will always remember that photo and the person who made the sweathers.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Priceless!


----------



## 2sticksandacherry (Feb 2, 2011)

So precious! What a treasure!


----------



## GrannyAnny (Aug 17, 2011)

What beautiful little girls. The sweaters are wonderful. Where did you get the pattern? I agree that this picture could be an advertisement!!!


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

Well done, I can only knit three identical items, and then I have to do something else, so I appreciate the time and effort that went into these. Beautiful children. thanks for sharing.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

What a great picture! Darling g'daughters and you have every right to be proud of your sweaters and the "stars" who are wearing them.

Are the girls each wearing their favorite color?


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

mackiecape said:


> This was taken on Cape Cod the day after Thanksgiving. The photo is of my grand daughters wearing the "Sea Star" sweaters that I made for them. I am proud of the girls and the sweaters


what a beautiful picture, lovely , like all the hard work and how they fit.


----------



## gangee (Jul 5, 2011)

God blessed you with 5 beautiful granddaughters and you blessed them with 5 beautiful sweaters. Great job.

Shirley-KY


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

The sweaters are great....but my first thought...how lucky to have cousins so near the same age! Gaynell


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Aren't you just one of the best (there are many on KP) grandmas ever. Beautiful girls and I absolutely love the sweaters. If I only had grandchildren!


----------



## barbiemac (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow, so beautiful and that includes the children.


----------



## sewkraftea (Nov 6, 2011)

Very beautiful sweaters. And beautifull presious grand daughters as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful! Can't find the pattern online. Can you let us know where you got it? Maybe I can be ambitious enough to knit them for my 4 granddaughters!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

They are just delightful!


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh, they are adorable.....so are the sweaters. Do you have a pattern you could share?? I love the stars.


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

how adorable is this picture??? So very cute...you are so lucky to have such gorgeous grand daughters to model equally gorgeous sweaters!! I love the back drop too...great picture for a frame for sure!! Congrats on all the above!!


----------



## HopeHempstead (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful...


----------



## HopeHempstead (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful...


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

how lovely! the sweaters and the girls!


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

My Goodness!
beautiful girls and wonderful fitting garments!
You are the BIG star!


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

WHAT LOVELY CHILDREN WEARING YOUR BEAUTIFUL HANDIWORK!!!


----------



## rereschatz (May 9, 2011)

They are Adorable! The sweaters are great too.


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

wow how neat is that. They are so cute, and the sweaters are great. :thumbup:


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

mackiecape said:


> This was taken on Cape Cod the day after Thanksgiving. The photo is of my grand daughters wearing the "Sea Star" sweaters that I made for them. I am proud of the girls and the sweaters


You are so lucky! Your granddaughters and their sweaters are gorgeous! Did you make each sweater that child's favorite color? The big question--how long did it take to knit them all?


----------



## Sharon Lee (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh so sweet. All the sweaters are darling and the little ones are precious. Nice job!


----------



## marion07 (Nov 26, 2011)

You are truly blessed to have 5 beautiful grandaughters and the girls are truly blessed to have you for a grandmother!!!


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I love the sweater and the girls all look so pretty in their new sweaters.


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

Would you look at all the SWEET, SWEET faces!! TOO precious!! Love the sweaters, too!!

Dani


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

the sweaters are lovely.You did a great job.the girls look lovely,pretty girls. Dor


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

the sweaters are lovely.You did a great job.the girls look lovely,pretty girls. Dor


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

sorry I did it twice. lol


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

That is a beautiful picture. So much cuteness.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

What a great job you did on the sweaters !! and what a great job your kids did producing such good looking grandkids for you. Lucky lady you are.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Precious moments all over again. Just wonderful all the way around.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Wow. All I can say is that they're all stars wearing your adorable sweaters. They all fit to perfection too. What gorgeous granddaughters you have!


----------



## PassionForKnits (Nov 27, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters, and so are your grand daughers


----------



## O.O. (May 16, 2011)

I also have 5 granddaughters. But they range in ages 22 - 8.
Your sweaters are so cute and so are the girls.


----------



## warpspeedlinda (May 19, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters and beautiful granddaughters!!! 
You should be very proud of yourself and them!!


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Cute super stars with sweaters made with love and perfection-you should be so proud!


----------



## PeggyR (Oct 19, 2011)

mackiecape said:


> This was taken on Cape Cod the day after Thanksgiving. The photo is of my grand daughters wearing the "Sea Star" sweaters that I made for them. I am proud of the girls and the sweaters


Those sweaters are so special- sweet girls! Cape Cod Life magazine would LOVE that picture!! Award winning!


----------



## jentonic (Jul 24, 2011)

They certainly are little stars. Absolutely gorgeous, you must be very proud, of both the girls and the sweaters.


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

That is my favorite place to go visit! The girls look just lovely with their sweaters on...what a treasure they have for a grandma. Very beautiful!


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Most beautiful girls and lovely sweaters.....!


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Gorgeous. You must know how lucky you are to have 5 beautiful granddaughters.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

Wonderful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

What adorable models - and the sweaters are great also. Looks like you put a lot of love into making the sweaters and it looks like your granddaughters love and appreciate them. Great job!


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

All so pretty, this is a picture for a lifetime. :thumbup:


----------



## isabelle (Nov 28, 2011)

Bravo ! quelle réussite pour une fière (et productive) grand-maman !!


----------



## anita doty (Jan 18, 2011)

That is such an adorable picture of your grandchildren. And the sweaters are beautiful. Would you be willing to share the pattern or tell where to find it? Your work is lovely.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful girls wearing beautiful sweaters,great job grandma


----------



## Granny G (Mar 8, 2011)

Very cute idea and great picture. Nice work and cute girls :thumbup:


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

OMG what a beautiful picture, Lucky you :thumbup:


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

They are adorable and so are the sweaters. The setting and the sweaters match. Good work.


----------



## Plantlady (Nov 19, 2011)

Your grand daughters look beautiful in the sweaters. Your work is lovely.


----------



## hockeymom1014 (Mar 17, 2011)

nice job...the weather was so nice it made it perfect for a beach picture too!


----------



## Annsb (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful picture, but is that snow that I see?
very cute girls and the sweaters are very attractive.


----------



## knittertwo (Feb 6, 2011)

What a great picture...and one they will treasure as they get older!


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

Aren't you blessed - what beautiful granddaughters! Loved the sweaters and it looks like everyone is happy!


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

This photo looks like it was a professional shot for a Fashion Magazine!! So beautiful.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

What BEAUTIFUL granddaughters --- AND sweaters!!!


----------



## mother (Mar 27, 2011)

5 granddaughters and 5 beautiful star sweaters...how fortunate you are :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

gosh your granddaughters look lovely so does your knitting well done


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

Adorable sweaters and precious children


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

Adorable sweaters and precious children


----------



## ver2car (May 10, 2011)

How darling. I love these! This picture and these sweaters will be preserved for posterity, I bet!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

What nice gifts, all 5 of them. Very cute sweaters and very cute girls.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

God bless you and the grandchildren. They are beautiful. Workmanship is fabulous. Isn't is wonderful to be able to say and knit for them?. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ginjin72477 (Jul 4, 2011)

Beautiful girls with beautiful sweaters. I know you will treasure this picture long after they out-grow the sweaters!


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow, what a fabulous photo. Amazing sweaters that fit everyone perfectly. I love the colors. This photo deserves a place of honor. Beautiful girls. Lucky you. Enjoy. Patricia


----------



## casandra57 (Feb 8, 2011)

They are beautiful, all the girls and the sweaters


----------



## Mtolive45 (Mar 17, 2011)

mackiecape said:


> This was taken on Cape Cod the day after Thanksgiving. The photo is of my grand daughters wearing the "Sea Star" sweaters that I made for them. I am proud of the girls and the sweaters


The girls are adorable. The picture looks like it should be on the front of a knitting magazine.
G R E A T J O B !!!!


----------



## NGilbert (Nov 8, 2011)

Fabulous!!!!
What a wonderful gift to give them! I'm sure you'll cherish this picture forever.
Nancy G.


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful sweater and grand children!


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

You are truly blessed having 5 granddaughters. They are beautiful and I can see lots of love went into knitting each sweater. Cape Cod is one of my favorite places to visit.
DotS


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

And you should be proud. Good job!!!


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

I wrote to MackieCape, and she told me the sweaters were from Zoe Mellor's "Adorable Kints for Tots". I found it on both Amazon and B&N. Sarah


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Beautiful! Both the sweaters and your granddaughters!


----------



## NGilbert (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks so much.
Nancy G.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh my what beautiful girls and the sweaters are so pretty, they are beautiful.


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Beautiful Granddaughters ..... Beautiful sweaters

You have good reason to be proud!!!


----------



## katrago (Nov 30, 2011)

So cute! I have three granddaughters and three grandsons. Several years ago I made each one of them a unique Irish Fisherman sweater. Even the boys were impressed and wore their sweaters. I'll have to hunt up some pictures.


----------



## 1sexygramma (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you Sara. I appreciate you passing the info along to us.. I think I already have that book. If I remember right it is on the cover LOL.. Hugs


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Blimey you've been busy! The girls look so sweet in their sweaters (jumpers)  you must be so proud of them all.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

What a great Grandma you are! Wonderful picture.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

There's a cute child's "pirate" sweater with a skull and crossbones in this book for those who are "nutty" over skull-theme hats. You could work the skull and crossbone pattern in a scarf, hat or sweater. It's a nice book. Patricia


----------



## dkalmon (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't know which is cuter--the kids or the sweaters. (Just kidding, the kids are adorable!) What a lovely family!

Debra


----------



## dkalmon (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't know which is cuter--the kids or the sweaters. (Just kidding, the kids are adorable!) What a lovely family!

Debra


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Cute granddaughers and sweaters.


----------



## mrshandyfixit (Apr 25, 2011)

Five beauties. Priceless picture. You are a lucky lady indeed.


----------



## lobstartist (Jan 12, 2012)

Amazingly beautiful ... the girls and the sweaters! Thanks for telling me about these at lunch yesterday.


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

So cute,The Girls and the sweaters just to cute!


----------



## Packers (Apr 17, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful sweaters and granddaughters. Great job!!


----------

